# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Iphone 4s problem

## presHeva-Lee

Pershendetje, kam nje Iphone 4s kur hap nje fotografi apo ndonje faqe nuk rrotullohet vertikalisht, nuk di ku esht problemi nese merr vesh dikush ktu ju kisha faleminderu per nidhmen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

Shtype dy here home buttonin dhe do te hapet multi-tasking.. rreshqite 1x ne te djathte dhe aty do ta shohesh nje dry, klikoje ate [ja si ne foto]

dhe nqs lart nuk te shfaqet kjo ikona at'her problemi eshte i zgjedhur


// Dj PiRoMaN

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Faleminder shu vlla, kam gati 1 muj me ket problem dhe me dilke ai dry nuk e kuptojsha pse me del, dhe paska qen shum e thjesht.

God bless you

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Asgje,je i mireseardhur ... nqs e rreshqet edhe nje her ne te djath'të do te shfaqet niveli i zeri [mund ta ndryshojsh pa shtypur butonat anesor]
God bless u2*

----------

